# how to stop bindings coming loose



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

presuming loose as in baseplate screws...locktite (blue) works....or get some thin barbed with the teeth on the outside and/or inside of the washers...forget what those lock washers are called


----------



## joshcowin (Apr 13, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> presuming loose as in baseplate screws...locktite (blue) works....or get some thin barbed with the teeth on the outside and/or inside of the washers...forget what those lock washers are called


hi mate yes the screws,is that one okay to use then? okay mate thanks alot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

joshcowin said:


> hi mate yes the screws,is that one okay to use then? okay mate thanks alot.


the 6mm snowboard screws...usually come with blue loctite on them....perhaps you are not torquing the screws enough...idk what the spec ft/lbs are but with a screwdriver...unless ur a gorilla you probably won't strip them out. though with a ratchet you can easily strip the inserts


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

use plumber tape


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

clear nail polish on screw tips, credit BurtonAvenger


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dont put them on while they are warm. When the get cold they shrink and come loose, expecially if you arent tightening them enough. 

Also make sure they are the prper length, they could be slightly to long making you unable to tighten them enough...


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I screw mine down and then use gorilla glue around the outside of the bindings to the board. But seriously, use loctite.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Once u get the screw engaged with the threads in the inserts how many full turns do you get? Anything less than 3 fulls turns is insufficient. At least thats what they said in the old days when bindings came with manuals that had more than cartoon pictures. if dont get 3 full turns get longer screws, also make sure your disc is inserted fully into the binding. I had to use the back of a screw driver to get my new Genesis disc to sit flush the 1st time i mounted them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure what it is about some people and loose bindings. My buddy is like that. We can ride the exact same setup and I set the bindings and forget about them. He'll take 3-4 runs and the bindings are so loose they're about to literally fall off.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

jae said:


> use plumber tape


+1

Simply wrap the screw with Plumber tape ( teflon ) insert screw and tighten them up.

Problem solved.


----------

